# Bí mật làm đẹp da tự nhiên của phụ nữ Nhật Bản



## Vũ Thu Hằng (11/5/18)

Bí mật nào làm nên làn da trong trẻo, khỏe khoắn, không cần điểm trang mà vẫn rạng rỡ của phụ nữ Nhật?
Là công dân của một trong những quốc gia có nền công nghiệp mỹ phẩm lớn nhất châu Á, thế nhưng phụ nữ Nhật Bản từ xưa đến nay vẫn nổi tiếng với lối làm đẹp da tự nhiên, mộc mạc. Cách chăm sóc dung nhan truyền thống được lưu giữ từ ngàn đời, nay vẫn có chỗ đứng vững vàng trong đời sống hiện đại tại xứ Phù Tang. Tất cả tạo nên “vẻ đẹp vô hình”, tự nhiên như hơi thở, giản dị mà bền bỉ.
Vậy những cách làm đẹp da tự nhiên nào được phụ nữ Nhật Bản ưu ái nhất? Có lẽ chính là 6 phương pháp sau đây:

*1. TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT BẰNG ĐẬU ĐỎ (AZUKI)*
Từ thời Nara (710-794), phụ nữ Nhật đã bắt đầu ứng dụng đậu đỏ để giảm cân và chăm sóc da. Với nguồn dưỡng chất phong phú, hương vị thơm ngon và dễ chế biến, đậu đỏ có thể được dùng như một món chính trong bữa ăn thường nhật. Nhiều nghiên cứu hiện đại xác nhận rằng ăn đậu đỏ làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, giảm mỡ bụng, cải thiện sức khỏe tim mạch, ngăn ngừa ung thư… Ngoài ra, bột đậu đỏ cũng có thể trộn chung với mật ong và sữa chua không đường làm mặt nạ tẩy tế bào chết cho da hiệu quả.




Bạn nên đắp mặt nạ đậu đỏ 2 lần/tuần kết hợp massage mặt nhẹ nhàng. Sau 1 tháng, bạn sẽ thấy làn da sáng, săn và mịn hơn thấy rõ. Đặc biệt, với thành phần lành tính, mặt nạ đậu đỏ tự nhiên có thể dùng cho cả làn da nhạy cảm đang bị tổn thương do mụn.

*2. DUY TRÌ CHẾ ĐỘ ĂN ICHIJU SANSAI (一汁三菜)*




Người Nhật tin rằng bạn ăn gì, diện mạo bạn sẽ thể hiện như thế. Vì vậy duy trì chế độ ăn lành mạnh, cân bằng cũng là cách làm đẹp da tự nhiên tại quốc gia này. Thực đơn truyền thống của Nhật được xây dựng theo nguyên tắc Ichiju Sansai (一汁三菜: một chén canh, 3 chén rau và có thể bổ sung cơm gạo trắng + hải sản). Thực đơn này mang lại nguồn Omega-3 và chất xơ dồi dào, giúp tăng cường khả năng chống ô xy hóa cho da. Bên cạnh đó, bữa ăn thường ngày của người Nhật cũng thường có sự hiện diện của nhiều món có lợi cho sức khỏe như rong biển (wakame), cá các loại, đậu nành lên men và khoai. Đặc biêt, người Nhật ăn rất ít dầu mỡ và món rán/xào thường không phải ưu tiên của họ.

*3. DƯỠNG DA BẰNG CÁM GẠO*
Phụ nữ Nhật Bản đã công nhận lợi ích của cám gạo (komenuka) trong nhiều thế kỷ qua. Với hơn 70 chất chống ô xy hóa và nhiều dưỡng chất thiết yếu khác, bột cám gạo thường xuyên được ứng dụng trong cách làm đẹp da tự nhiên. Đây là thành phần chủ đạo trong nhiều loại mặt nạ tẩy tế bào chết toàn thân được yêu thích tại xứ Phù Tang.




Bạn có thể tự làm mặt nạ cám gạo tại nhà bằng cách đun sôi hỗn hợp cám gạo với mật ong nguyên chất; khuấy đều đến khi hỗn hợp sánh lại rồi tắt bếp và để nguội. Sau khi thực hiện các bước tẩy trang cho da ban đêm, bạn thoa hỗn hợp đều khắp mặt kết hợp massage. Bạn đợi khoảng 15-20 phút cho mặt nạ khô rồi rửa lại sạch với nước ở nhiệt độ thường.

*4. ĐẸP VÀ KHỎE CÙNG TRÀ XANH MATCHA*




Trà xanh Matcha có lẽ chính là một trong những “quốc phẩm” của nước Nhật. Bạn có thể dễ dàng mua được bột Matcha nguyên chất, xử lý sạch và an toàn ở hầu hết các cửa hàng lớn nhỏ tại đất nước này. Trong chu trình làm đẹp tự nhiên của phụ nữ Nhật Bản, Matcha đóng vai trò rất quan trọng. Trà xanh Matcha chứa hàm lượng lớn chất chống ô xy hóa, L-theanine, protein thực vật, vitamin C và A, chất xơ và sắt. Không chỉ có tác dụng rõ rệt đối với sức khỏe thể chất nói chung, Matcha còn hỗ trợ tốt trong việc chăm sóc sắc đẹp, đặc biệt là khi được bổ sung vào thực đơn giảm cân.

*5. TẮM SUỐI NƯỚC NÓNG*



​Ở Nhật, tắm không chỉ là hoạt động tẩy rửa cơ thể mà được coi như “nghi lễ làm đẹp”. Onsen (suối nước nóng thiên nhiên) và sento (nhà tắm công cộng) nằm rải rác khắp các thành phố và khu nghỉ dưỡng. Với nguồn khoáng chất dồi dào, nước trong các con suối có thể giúp cơ thể con người được xoa dịu và phục hồi. Ngâm mình trong suối nước nóng, kết hợp ngắm khung cảnh thiên nhiên đã được khoa học chứng minh là có thể giúp chữa được nhiều bệnh liên quan đến xương khớp, thần kinh và tim mạch.

Trong việc chăm sóc và làm đẹp da, ngâm nước nóng kết hợp massage muối biển/dầu dưỡng thể sẽ mang đến hiệu quả chống ô xy hóa tuyệt vời nhờ làm tăng nồng độ melatonin. Thư giãn trong luồng hơi nước ấm bốc lên cũng là cách tốt để thanh tẩy lỗ chân lông.

*6. ĂN, CẦU NGUYỆN VÀ YÊU VỚI DẦU HOA SƠN TRÀ (TSUBAKI OLI)*




Hoa trà đỏ của Nhật (Sơn Trà) cũng được coi là “nữ hoàng” chăm sóc sắc đẹp từ nhiều thế kỷ qua. Dầu hạt hoa trà và chiết xuất từ cánh hoa đều chứa hàm lượng chất chống ô xy hóa ấn tượng. Dầu hoa trà có khả năng làm sáng da, mờ thâm sẹo, góp phần ức chế sinh sản melanin và thúc đẩy tái tạo collagen. Dầu hoa trà là mỹ phẩm hữu cơ rất được phụ nữ yêu thích trong cách làm đẹp da tự nhiên vì có tác dụng chống lão hóa, cải thiện nếp nhăn rõ rệt.

_Nguồn: Elle_


----------

